# lineman



## PVT DJ (6 Feb 2006)

hey i am a lineman in 744 comm reg and i am the only line man currently at the bass the other one is a mcpl but he is on tour
 i was just wondering if there are like traditions or things that we have. my unit doesn't really train me in line stuff they treat me as a Sig opp i have done VP and I'm good at it but i like line way more and wont to know more about lineman stuff


----------



## MikeL (6 Feb 2006)

Have you done QL3 yet?

Might have been better to post this in the Comms forum.


----------



## PVT DJ (6 Feb 2006)

no i haven't done my mod 1 i have done bmq and sq i am try to get on the reg force mod1 but i most likely wont get it and have to do the reserve one


----------



## willy (6 Feb 2006)

The reason that there are mod 1 and mod 2 line courses is because the 2, when put together, are the same thing as the reg force course: same amount of training time, same topics covered, etc.  In other words, there is no reg force mod 1 course, they just do everything at once.

If there are no trained linemen presently at your unit, then there's no way for you to do any trades training locally.  If you want to do some before your course, then what you need to do is talk to your supervisor and get him to get details of 74 Comm Group collective line training for you.  If there's none scheduled, then you should request that some be conducted.  Then you need to commit to attending that training.  One of the main reasons why this doesn't happen more often is because the people who are supposedly interested in training end up pulling out at the last minute, which is a serious pain in the rump for the guy who organizes it.


----------



## CallOfDuty (10 Nov 2007)

Hey guys.....thought I'd bump an old thread, instead of starting a new one.  Just curious about the Line technician trade.
  Can anyone give me some more info about the trade?
  I've seen the recruiting website and watched the video, but I'm wondering about other things such as.......satisfaction with the trade.....average length of postings.....
   How much time is spent away from home in any given year?  
If anyone can give me a heads up on the trade, that would be great.
Thanks alot
C.o.D.


----------



## CallOfDuty (11 Nov 2007)

Hey there swingline...thanks for all the info!!!  Wow, 200 days/year seems a bit extreme.
     Is the lineman trade still considered a branch of the combat arms?
C.O.D.


----------



## Swingline1984 (11 Nov 2007)

The 200 + days I mentioned is the extreme and never continuous (unless your on a tour) and is usually broken up into anywhere from 2 week to 2 month projects with time at home in between.  The trade is a zero MOC and this confuses some people, especially some within the trade itself who will try to tell you different, but it is actually Combat Support.  

Cheers,


----------



## CallOfDuty (12 Nov 2007)

Cheers....thanks again Swingline


----------



## Ghost69zero (20 Nov 2007)

Hey 744-linemen im actually joining the 744 really soon all i have left to do is my P/T test and hoipefully i should be done and in... Are you still the only linemen at the 744 regiment @ jericho


----------

